# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  Worst Place to Work in the Metro

## FFLady

Hi all - thought this would be an interesting topic. OK - I'll start:

Hobby Lobby Corporate. The more they grew, the more "untrusting" they became. Alot of the "Managers" there didn't treat their employees with much respect. The only reason this would be an issue is because of their "Christian" platform. Apparently the Do Unto Others motto does not apply to them. THat place was definitely full of Hypocrites...

----------


## MadMonk

I know a couple of guys in the Hobby Lobby IT shop and they seem to be happy, but I can't speak to the rest of the organization.

It seems that there are are a lot of unhappy people at Hertz these days, with layoffs and re-org/outsourcing.
Hertz cites economy in metro layoffs | NewsOK.com

----------


## FFLady

Awww C'mon guys - play in this thread.....no one will know who you are.... (hehe)I thought for sure there would be a few more responses!! And MadMonk, I had heard alot of bad at Hertz...very micro-managed ??

----------


## OKCDrummer77

I had a lot of friends who worked for Hertz at one time or another.  Almost all of them hated it and left under bad circumstances.

----------


## acpaxton1

I've heard terrible things about the Hartford.

----------


## John

Dell?

----------


## RoboNerd

From what I've heard, everyone rags on Dell, Hertz, Sprint, and Cox. The best places seem to be the smaller companies, which is also my situation.

----------


## Jesseda

Airport Parking (Ampco System Parking) They treat there employees kind a like cattle, they dont trust any of the cashiers at the toll booths, there pay is really really bad. Ever since the city outsoruced everyhing at the airport the pay sucks and benifits are just a dream

----------


## kmf563

Dillards Penn Square Mall. I would throw a party if it should ever burn to the ground. 
Also, County Line BBQ. May they rot.

----------


## ad47aw

Ditto on Dillards Penn Square.

----------


## anthonyokc

I agree that the smaller companies are better to work for, management does not have to worry about pleasing the shareholders. I work at the Midland Group campus (Midfirst Bank) and positively love it there. 

I have had the misfortune of working at Cox and I do mean misfortune. I used to think that it was preposterous when someone said that they were allergic to their job, but after working there, I now understand. During my short employ with them, I was constantly getting headaches and breaking out in hives. Shortly after leaving, my body returned to normal. I felt like such a robot there.

I also agree with you, kmf563, I cannot stand the Dillards at Penn. The people that work there do not understand the concept of excellent service. I wish Nordstrom would replace them, THEY know good service!

----------


## oneforone

One thing I have noticed is that most of the time it is the employees that give a company a crappy work enviroment. I left my last job because of all the slack ass employees they were hiring. 

I take pride in every job I have ever held. I rarely call in, I put in a full day of work and I make it a point to do my job in a professional manner. It is pain in the ass when people call in because they want to not because they are sick or have a family emergency. When the slackers do come to work they come in late, look like crap, do half ass job, goof off and then want to go home early.

In the end the rest of have to suffer because a new policy has to be written and enforced to correct the habits of the slackers. In my opinion every employer should have the right fire at will. If they can show someone is piece of crap employee they should be able to fire them.

Thanks to all the feel good labor laws the only way you can fire someone is when they break the law, not show up for three consecutive days or through layoffs.

----------


## drumsncode

> I had a lot of friends who worked for Hertz at one time or another.  Almost all of them hated it and left under bad circumstances.


Add me to that list.  It was so bad there that I actually considered writing a book about it.  But of course, they'd get their New York/New Jersey lawyers after me and try to sue me into silence.  That's one of their favorite tactics.

I believe at one time there was actually a HertzSucks.com website.  I haven't checked on it in years.  Hertz probably sued the heck out of them too.

If you have a certain mindset, you can be happy there, but for most people, it turns out to be hell on Earth.

----------


## bandnerd

Mid-Del schools. For many, many reasons I will never go back and I will never recommend a teacher go there.

----------


## andy157

> One thing I have noticed is that most of the time it is the employees that give a company a crappy work enviroment. I left my last job because of all the slack ass employees they were hiring. 
> 
> I take pride in every job I have ever held. I rarely call in, I put in a full day of work and I make it a point to do my job in a professional manner. It is pain in the ass when people call in because they want to not because they are sick or have a family emergency. When the slackers do come to work they come in late, look like crap, do half ass job, goof off and then want to go home early.
> 
> In the end the rest of have to suffer because a new policy has to be written and enforced to correct the habits of the slackers. In my opinion every employer should have the right fire at will. If they can show someone is piece of crap employee they should be able to fire them.
> 
> Thanks to all the feel good labor laws the only way you can fire someone is when they break the law, not show up for three consecutive days or through layoffs.


Judging by your comments it would appear that you are a model employee. I have no reason not to take you at your word, or to assume otherwise. My question is this. As a model employee with a work ethic such as yours, one that seems to be above reproach. How could a policy that is written for, and then enforced, and done for the pupose of correcting the poor habits of those sub standard employees possibly affect you? 
 Also, your opinions regarding an employees right to continued employment seem to contridict one another. On one hand it's your belief that you, and your co-workers should be employeed under the doctrine of an "at will employee". In the state of Oklahoma there are many employees that do in fact work, at the will of thier employers, or thier superiors That may workout fine for the model employee like yourself. For your sake I hope you never work for someone, or more importantly become subordinate to someone, who can fire you, just because they can. Maybe they don't like your hair, or they don't like your church, or maybe they have a relative that really wants or needs your job. 

You then state that a employer should be able to fire a piece of crap employee, that is of course if the employer can "show" them to actually be pieces of crap. Now we're talking about working under the doctrine of "just cause" as it pertains to discipline and/or termination. Sure there must be some form of documintation to support the claims of a bad employees infractions, and poor work performence. If that is done, and done honestly, and fairly, then by all means fire thier ass.

----------


## MadMonk

> Add me to that list.  It was so bad there that I actually considered writing a book about it.  But of course, they'd get their New York/New Jersey lawyers after me and try to sue me into silence.  That's one of their favorite tactics.
> 
> I believe at one time there was actually a HertzSucks.com website.  I haven't checked on it in years.  Hertz probably sued the heck out of them too.
> 
> If you have a certain mindset, you can be happy there, but for most people, it turns out to be hell on Earth.


There's a blog about the current goings-on there.  Lots of interesting comments.  I'm sure once Hertz's attorneys get wind of it it'll disappear.
Hertzblog

----------


## FFLady

> Add me to that list.  It was so bad there that I actually considered writing a book about it.  But of course, they'd get their New York/New Jersey lawyers after me and try to sue me into silence.  That's one of their favorite tactics.
> 
> I believe at one time there was actually a HertzSucks.com website.  I haven't checked on it in years.  Hertz probably sued the heck out of them too.
> 
> If you have a certain mindset, you can be happy there, but for most people, it turns out to be hell on Earth.




So is it true, you have to swipe your card each time you leave your "station" for a bathroom break? Is it a very micro-managed place to be??

----------


## julieriggs

I spent eight years working at the Data Center for Hertz, and thought I would be there until I retired. I found that my satisfaction with my job had a direct correlation to the leadership abilities of my boss. Bad boss = horrible work environment. Good boss = good job. If you know Sam G., you know he is a great guy and a professional and conscientious person. It was a pleasure working for him my last few years there and I wouldn't have left if I hadn't gotten such a great opportinity. I wasn't even job hunting.

My biggest complaint about Hertz was the stupid shoe regulations.  :Smile: 

I think the Chamber is the best place to work. Ever. Especially if you are interested in progress in Oklahoma City and enthusiastic about the growth and success of our hometown.

----------


## FritterGirl

My husband works at Hertz.  Years ago he was at the data center, but is now at the admin center.  He LOVES his workgroup, including his boss and the VP that is in charge of his particular area, but will admit the company has some serious problems.

The new ownership has made some strides in trying to bring up employee morale, at least recognizing that there are some problems that need to be addressed.  At the end of the day, however, with the principal executive management team in New Jersey, it's really hard to connect with the employees here in OKC.

I know they are making some sort of effort, but I don't think it's very focused.  The recent layoffs certainly didn't help matters much.

My husband claims Hertz is certainly not the BEST place he's ever worked, but he also says it's not the worst place, either.

I'm surprised no one has brought up Ackerman-McQueen as a "worst place." Talk about your chop shop.  The place is a veritable revolving door of advertising/marketing folks.  Work there and grow some very thick skin.  Late hours, low pay, and lots of getting yelled at.  A circus of fun!

----------


## OKCMallen

I hear bad things about Enterprise.  Washing cars in suits, long hours, underpaid, etc.

----------


## namellac

a la mode, inc.   -  not sure if they've gotten rid of the cots in back,  as programmers were "expected" to pull all-nighters to meet deadlines.  Deadlines that were tied to incentives that were never given.   Multiple lawsuits against the place and it's owner.

----------


## MadMonk

I once knew a guy that worked there. He was the most easy-going person you can imagine and he really knew his stuff (but he wasn't a programmer).  I heard all about the cots.  They messed with him so much with the high pressure and low rewards (but plenty of promises) that he finally quit along with several others. He's happily working elsewhere now and has warned me never to even consider A La Mode.

----------


## josh n moore

COX made me change carrers.I did communications for 8yrs in So.Cali and LOVED it.Cox did not take my education into consideration.They said I had to go through Cox University....that was a joke!!! Their trainers did not even know how the nodes or any of their equipment work.Their supervisors..brown nosing all the time! They black balled me when they heard I had spoken to some reps from C.W.A. But enough about them, I totaly love my new carrer.I think it was a sign from above to leave that field and go into helping people. Coca-Cola was a great place to work(at least for me).Good manegment,poor logistics though.

----------


## namellac

> I once knew a guy that worked there. He was the most easy-going person you can imagine and he really knew his stuff (but he wasn't a programmer).  I heard all about the cots.  They messed with him so much with the high pressure and low rewards (but plenty of promises) that he finally quit along with several others. He's happily working elsewhere now and has warned me never to even consider A La Mode.


Many a marriage/relationship has been ruined by [a la Camode], most headhunters know about the bad reputation they have there.    I've heard that the environment has changed somewhat, but they still tend to look for people with low self-esteem that they can brow-beat into submission, so they can pocket all the profits for themselves.

----------


## mmonroe

> I think the Chamber is the best place to work. Ever. Especially if you are interested in progress in Oklahoma City and enthusiastic about the growth and success of our hometown.


How do you get a job at the Chamber?

----------


## FFLady

> Many a marriage/relationship has been ruined by [a la Camode], most headhunters know about the bad reputation they have there.    I've heard that the environment has changed somewhat, but they still tend to look for people with low self-esteem that they can brow-beat into submission, so they can pocket all the profits for themselves.




Yep - not to mention, the low salary they start you out at.....that's interesting the type of people they "look for"....Wonder if that trickles into their HR Dept....hmmm

----------


## SoonerDave

> Many a marriage/relationship has been ruined by [a la Camode], most headhunters know about the bad reputation they have there.    I've heard that the environment has changed somewhat, but they still tend to look for people with low self-esteem that they can brow-beat into submission, so they can pocket all the profits for themselves.


I came *that* close to putting in for a development job there about two or three years ago, until I put a few feelers out and the feedback came back uniequivocally negative...cots in the back was the dealbreaker. Did something kinda like that a few years ago at one shop, realized I was ridiculously naive about what I was promised in terms of workgroup staffing, and ended up writing an entire project by myself. Not gonna do THAT again...

My current job isn't the sexiest, but I've got a great boss, I have absolutely regular hours, a pension plan, employer-matched savings, and am home to be with my family every night. Hard to put a price on that.

----------


## jbrown84

> I'm surprised no one has brought up Ackerman-McQueen as a "worst place." Talk about your chop shop.  The place is a veritable revolving door of advertising/marketing folks.  Work there and grow some very thick skin.  Late hours, low pay, and lots of getting yelled at.  A circus of fun!


I've heard that too about Ackerman, although that's kind of across the board for ad agencies.

----------


## FritterGirl

> I've heard that too about Ackerman, although that's kind of across the board for ad agencies.


It certainly can be, especially in other markets.  In OKC, though, AM really has the reputation for it's revolving door.

----------


## soonerguru

> I've heard that too about Ackerman, although that's kind of across the board for ad agencies.


Not necessarily. I know several people who have worked for MUCH larger and more respected agencies than A/M in other cities (even countries). The A/M culture is unique to A/M, and is directly created by its leadership.

They act like they are much more important to the world of advertising than they actually are, and their strange, draconian office culture is out of step with how the big, reputable creative shops do business today. It's an anachronism fueled by political muscle.

----------


## andy157

> Not necessarily. I know several people who have worked for MUCH larger and more respected agencies than A/M in other cities (even countries). The A/M culture is unique to A/M, and is directly created by its leadership.
> 
> They act like they are much more important to the world of advertising than they actually are, and their strange, draconian office culture is out of step with how the big, reputable creative shops do business today. It's an anachronism fueled by political muscle.


What you say about A/M may all be true. But you have to admit one thing. They were important enough, and have more than enough political muscle to get a river renamed. Well some of it anyway.

----------


## soonerguru

> hey were important enough, and have more than enough political muscle to get a river renamed.


Wow! They got a river renamed for one mile of its length. That must take some special mojo. I'm sure the folks at Leo Burnett, BBDO, and J Walter Thompson are shivering in their boots due to this competition blowing in from the plains.

What you say just illustrates my point. A/M is good at moving local politicos around. Not so much at being a world-class advertising agency.

----------


## andy157

> Wow! They got a river renamed for one mile of its length. That must take some special mojo. I'm sure the folks at Leo Burnett, BBDO, and J Walter Thompson are shivering in their boots due to this competition blowing in from the plains.
> 
> What you say just illustrates my point. A/M is good at moving local politicos around. Not so much at being a world-class advertising agency.


I was trying to illustrate your point. In a twisted kind of way.

----------


## ewoodard

Hey bandnerd when did you teach in Mid-Del schools. I was there from 1993-2004 in one of the Jr. Highs. I was wondering if your situation was the same as mine before I left.

----------


## bandnerd

2004-2005. We just missed each other :P

----------


## amylynn5656

I happen to know that Ackerman McQueen can provide excellent training and many employees (including myself) moved onto bigger and better ad agencies. Its a trend in the advertising industry to be a "sweatshop" - long hours, horrible pay. Because if you won't take a crappy salary to work in the "oh-so-glamourous" world of advertising - someone else will. 

As far as AM's pull here in OKC - yes they have a lot.  But at the end of the day - their Clients make the decisions.

----------


## Okietransplant

a la mode....worst place to work.

Let me first state that I am a current a la mode employee and have been for 7 years now. I have worked in every department except Sales or Marketing. With that being said, I think you guys have it all wrong.  Granted those who have worked here very easily could have had a bad experience, what company doesn't have that. I won't debate that issue but I will explain the facts.

*Developers expected to pull all-nighters to meet deadlines...* a la mode is a very agile development group. Depending on when you were here, based on your statement of cots, I assume you were at Waterwood, you may have experienced something completely different. Our developers currently average 40 -50 hours a week, with most towards the 40-45 range. Yes occasionally we will pull all nighters in order to get a product out the door for a tradeshow or other rare occasions, but what company doesn't do that. We have two sleeping rooms in our offices now (Memorial Rd) but they are more often used by techs during their lunch breaks and naps than developers.  Back in the day, 2001, in the final crunch of the flagship product (version 5) there were several all-nighters. But even the owner of the company himself was there pulling those same all nighters. That should say a lot....*We work hard but we play hard too*

Just some quick facts that really suck:

1. a la mode pays for the employee health insurance (vision, dental, health)
2. They matched up to 125% of what the employee put in up to 6% of their salary. This has just changed, but is still good. Vested from day 1.
3. If you have been there for 5 years, you get 3 weeks paid vacation. 1 week at a year and 2 weeks at 2 or 3 years.  I think, I can't remember as it doesn't apply to me (the lower amounts)
4. *Free Food* The owner of the company pays for a company to stock our fridges with breakfast and lunch (could be dinner as well). Coffee (even the fufu, Flavia), Pop and water also provided free of charge.
5. Christmas bonus that grows on the number of years you have worked there. I have seen the owner hand a support technician a $10K Christmas bonus. 
6. Recently added (within a year)- Birthday gift. What did your company give you for your birthday? Just another sign they appreciate us.

I don't know about you, but if you can find a job that equals or beats that, let me know.

*Many a marriage/relationship has been ruined by [a la Camode]* WOW, such a harsh statement. No offense, but a la mode didn't cause the marriage to break up, the persons involved caused that. I have been married for 6 years and my marriage is perfectly fine. People whom choose to cheat on their spouses are responsible for their marriages breaking up, not the workplace. There are very few companies that can say employees are not having extra-marital affairs. 

This is not a flame, but these are some pretty harsh generalizations that frankly are not true. I don't doubt there are people whom dislike a la mode for one reason or another. Don't get me wrong it is very stressful at times, but based on the items I mentioned above and others that I didn't, I think I have shown that the company is very generous as well.

----------


## namellac

> a la mode....worst place to work.
> 
> Let me first state that I am a current a la mode employee and have been for 7 years now. I have worked in every department except Sales or Marketing. With that being said, I think you guys have it all wrong.  Granted those who have worked here very easily could have had a bad experience, what company doesn't have that. I won't debate that issue but I will explain the facts..........


You'll wake up one day, and realize how wrong you are.   I've worked in just about every shop in this town.  CAMODE IS THE WORST!

----------


## Dave Cook

Am surprised to see people list Hertz as a candidate for worst company. 

Call center gigs are hellish enough but not sure you could pin the blame on Hertz. Their corporate locations (airports) are famous for being horrendous especially for college grads thinking they're getting somewhere in management....but the call center....surely there must be worst places on the reservation. 

I know someone that just went through their training course and out of 18, only 6 are still there (eight weeks later). Says as much about the quality of employee as well as the gig and pay.

----------


## Okietransplant

> You'll wake up one day, and realize how wrong you are.   I've worked in just about every shop in this town.  CAMODE IS THE WORST!


Maybe that says something about yourself, that you have worked in every shop in town. There are several employees that have been here for 5+ years so it obviously isn't as bad as you mention but maybe you had a bad experience. You are entitled to your opinion and I will respect that, regardless of whether I agree with it or not. I just wanted to set some facts straight so that people have a fair assessment of the company.

----------


## namellac

It's called contract programming.     I've been at my current gig for 4 years.   Every recruiter in town has a black mark next to Camode.   

I'll allow you your right to bend over and take it.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

This is like watching inmates at a mental facility argue over which padded room has the most comfortable "I love me" jacket.

----------


## cindyl57

Anyone work at York????
Just wondering...

----------


## venture

> a la mode....worst place to work.
> 3. If you have been there for 5 years, you get 3 weeks paid vacation. 1 week at a year and 2 weeks at 2 or 3 years.  I think, I can't remember as it doesn't apply to me (the lower amounts)


One week for new people? That is probably one of the more pathetic vacation plans I've seen in awhile. I would hope there are still plenty of paid holidays where the employees don't have to work.

----------


## Okietransplant

I believe it is 1 or 2 weeks at a year, I really haven't paid attention, since it doesn't apply to me. And yes, we get paid holidays however, with it mainly being a call center, not as many as say the government.

This group seems to be pretty negative and focus soley on those issues. Every job is going to have something one way or another that you don't agree with. I am not sure there is any "perfect" job. However, the positives of a la mode do outweigh the negatives....at least in my opinion.

----------


## FFLady

> Anyone work at York????
> Just wondering...



I did Cindy, but I was contract - assisting them with their Sarbanes-Oxley compliance. I was there for 7 months and worked with a great group. I know Johnsons Control bought them and not sure how it is now....

----------


## icemncmth

It is pretty easy to figure out the places not to work..

Just look in the paper or online for job listings..

The places that are always listing the same jobs have to have some type of problem..

I see Hertz, Schwanns..Pepsi...Alamode...Telefloral...all the time..

These places must run the same adds over and over...

----------


## BabyBoomerSooner

I've heard nothing but bad things about Hertz which surprised me.  Retail sales has to rank high on the hate list with the long hours, low wages and customer service issues...but you get a 10 percent discount...

----------


## sgt. pepper

I did a search but nothing came up, is there a best place to work thread? If so, that's what i want to see.

----------


## sgt. pepper

never mind, i found it.

----------


## Curt

Anybody know anything about Chromalloy?

----------


## bombermwc

> Mid-Del schools. For many, many reasons I will never go back and I will never recommend a teacher go there.


That's not true at all. Mid-Del tries very hard to treat it's employees right. If you are the lady that taught at Del Crest a few years ago, then all I can say is that the performance of the group spoke for itself...which is why it was known very early in the year that you would not be back. That's not a slap to you though. It's a tough school and a horrible place to start your teaching career at. It's the kind of place that you have to fit into, and most don't. Hopefully you've since found a better fit, but don't judge the whole district on a school such as that. Mid-Del has so many teachers with 20+ years in the district, it must have something going for it.

----------


## mmonroe

> That's not true at all. Mid-Del tries very hard to treat it's employees right. If you are the lady that taught at Del Crest a few years ago, then all I can say is that the performance of the group spoke for itself...which is why it was known very early in the year that you would not be back. That's not a slap to you though. It's a tough school and a horrible place to start your teaching career at. It's the kind of place that you have to fit into, and most don't. Hopefully you've since found a better fit, but don't judge the whole district on a school such as that. Mid-Del has so many teachers with 20+ years in the district, it must have something going for it.


I'll agree.  Mid-Del schools have a reputation of getting teachers and keeping teachers.  I'd like to see a district with more nationally board certified teachers.  Plus.. i'm a little bias, I've spent 11 years in those schools, 2 other years in the putnam city district.

----------


## buck

How about VisionQuest marketing or any telemarketing places for that matter  :Smile: )
And I have to disagree too about Mid-Del schools, I have a lot of family in Midwest City, my cousin is a music teacher at one of the high schools, her daughter I think is in that district too as an elementary teacher, maybe like someone pointed out it was the school you were at bandnerd, but it sounds like you have moved on to a good situation for you over at Harding.

----------


## jsibelius

> Hi all - thought this would be an interesting topic. OK - I'll start:
> 
> Hobby Lobby Corporate. The more they grew, the more "untrusting" they became. A lot of the "Managers" there didn't treat their employees with much respect. The only reason this would be an issue is because of their "Christian" platform. Apparently the Do Unto Others motto does not apply to them. That place was definitely full of Hypocrites...


Christian doesn't seem to have anything to do with good management.  You wouldn't believe how poorly the administration at Henderson Hills Baptist Church has treated its janitorial staff in the past.  Like inviting them to the company picnic, like fellow employees, and then treating them like hired caterers instead, when they actually showed up.  Like being so embarrassed over the condition of one employee's car that he wasn't actually allowed to park it on the grounds of the church, although I heard maybe he was later allowed to park it somewhere inconvenient, but hidden from view.  Like turning off the air conditioning in the church building and making them work without it all afternoon and evening during the worst heat of the summer.  By generally just not speaking to them like they're people.

I'm only saying this now in hopes that someone there will see himself and change, if it hasn't changed already.  These guys need to know that church doesn't stop on Sunday, and if they're going to run a business of sorts during the week, they need to remember they have a staff that consists of more than just those who work in their offices.  They need to be treated with respect and consideration as well.

----------


## jbrown84

Doesn't surprise me about Henderson Hills.  

You just can't have a trashy car in the parking lot of a country club.  Oh, what?  You say it's a _church_?

----------


## andy157

> Christian doesn't seem to have anything to do with good management.  You wouldn't believe how poorly the administration at Henderson Hills Baptist Church has treated its janitorial staff in the past.  Like inviting them to the company picnic, like fellow employees, and then treating them like hired caterers instead, when they actually showed up.  Like being so embarrassed over the condition of one employee's car that he wasn't actually allowed to park it on the grounds of the church, although I heard maybe he was later allowed to park it somewhere inconvenient, but hidden from view.  Like turning off the air conditioning in the church building and making them work without it all afternoon and evening during the worst heat of the summer.  By generally just not speaking to them like they're people.
> 
> I'm only saying this now in hopes that someone there will see himself and change, if it hasn't changed already.  These guys need to know that church doesn't stop on Sunday, and if they're going to run a business of sorts during the week, they need to remember they have a staff that consists of more than just those who work in their offices.  They need to be treated with respect and consideration as well.


Look there is an easy fix to the employee ugly car issue. What they need to do is this. Skip lunch one day and run over to the Christain book store. Go in and pick-up one of those Sign Of The Fish decals. Slap that baby on the back window. Give it a minute for the transition from ugly to devine to take affect. Head back to work and park where ever the hell they want. No one will say a word.

----------


## FFLady

> Christian doesn't seem to have anything to do with good management.  You wouldn't believe how poorly the administration at Henderson Hills Baptist Church has treated its janitorial staff in the past.  Like inviting them to the company picnic, like fellow employees, and then treating them like hired caterers instead, when they actually showed up.  Like being so embarrassed over the condition of one employee's car that he wasn't actually allowed to park it on the grounds of the church, although I heard maybe he was later allowed to park it somewhere inconvenient, but hidden from view.  Like turning off the air conditioning in the church building and making them work without it all afternoon and evening during the worst heat of the summer.  By generally just not speaking to them like they're people.
> 
> I'm only saying this now in hopes that someone there will see himself and change, if it hasn't changed already.  These guys need to know that church doesn't stop on Sunday, and if they're going to run a business of sorts during the week, they need to remember they have a staff that consists of more than just those who work in their offices.  They need to be treated with respect and consideration as well.



Great post jsibelius!! I like being made aware of stuff like this. Not because I ever plan to work there....Some people can't stand "thieves", my pet peeve is "Hypocrites", and though businesses need to be ran as "business", we should all never forget how to truly treat human beings. The Churches tell us to love thy neighbor, but not your employee's????????????

----------


## ddavidson8

> Dillards Penn Square Mall. I would throw a party if it should ever burn to the ground. 
> Also, County Line BBQ. May they rot.


I couldn't agree more. I worked in men's denim and it was a friggin nightmare. My boss was Paul. We called him Destro though, because of his big bald head. Kind of like the bad guy from GI Joe with the big silver head. 

Man, his breath was freaking horrible.

----------


## AFCM

I worst job I ever had was serving at Red Lobster.  Granted, I made a lot of money in the process, I just didn't care for the management and atmosphere (they were 86 competent managers).  Does anyone else have experience with Red Lobster or serving in restaurants?

----------


## ddavidson8

I worked at Lone Star and loved it. The managers weren't awesome, but the enviornment was fun.

----------


## Blazerfan11

From what I have heard, Feed The Children is a horrible, horrible place to work.

----------


## Blazerfan11

...also, working for Paul Seikel, especially in his hardcore coke days was a complete nightmare.  Anyone who has worked at any of his restaurants has a story or two.

----------


## kmf563

> I couldn't agree more. I worked in men's denim and it was a friggin nightmare. My boss was Paul. We called him Destro though, because of his big bald head. Kind of like the bad guy from GI Joe with the big silver head. 
> 
> Man, his breath was freaking horrible.


lol. I remember him. And yeah, he could have used a few mentos.

----------


## sdokc

I was just curious if anyone has had any bad work experiences at any of the Energy companies in town?

----------


## jsibelius

I think Exterran may be having some growing pains.  All the guys I've ever spoken to at Devon have been super nice.

----------


## ddavidson8

> ...also, working for Paul Seikel, especially in his hardcore coke days was a complete nightmare.  Anyone who has worked at any of his restaurants has a story or two.


I'm not familiar with him or his restaurants. Could you enlighten me?

----------


## Blazerfan11

> I'm not familiar with him or his restaurants. Could you enlighten me?


Pearls...harry's oyster bar (yrs ago) etc....

----------


## ewoodard

I taught at Monroney Jr. High for 11 years, and I enjoyed most of those years. The problem I had with the district is the sense that Carl Albert was the flag ship school and that they would get taken care of first in all matters. 
I felt that the building administration was weak in dealing with discipline issues, and that many teachers did not get the backing from them as they should have. Some principles should not have been hired and the district would not admit the mistake and allowed the school to pay the price. Kerr Jr. high used to be a top school along with Monroney and Carl Albert. Jarman and Del Crest are good schools with poor administration in the past. 
I also had a problem with some teachers being able to hand pick most if not all of their classes. It seemed as if they were the preferred teachers and if you were not on that list you got the lower students and trouble makers.
I have been out of the district for 4 years now and I truely hope that things have changed since then.

----------


## bombermwc

The new district administration has taken a new direction everywhere. Dr. Steel's idiotic methods were stupid and only worked for the things she wanted them to...ie Carl Albert. I think most people would agree with the feeling that CA got a better end of every deal. For example, when computers were bought for the high schools, it should be a per-student allotment like money is. Instead CA got the same amount at DC and MWC even though they have half the students. Small exmaple of the issues.

However, the new superintendent has made many strides and tossed a great deal of administrative staff in the district to clean house and get rid of some of the good ole boys around town. He pissed a lot of people off, but made the rest of us very happy with that. It's a transitionary time with the middle school adjustment and some other things. However, he's been making good moves. Part of it is changing the way the middle schools are allowed to schedule. The high schools take more of a lead in scheduling so that the two can better team teach in things like band/sports.

----------


## ewoodard

I'm glad to hear that as I still have a few friends teaching in the district.

----------


## MestaParkMan

I spent 2 miserable years at Convergys in Moore. I was fired and it was the best thing that ever happened to me! I actually found a job and career that I love.

----------


## derbynurse

Honestly, I've not loathed every place I've worked at in the last 3 1/2 years I've lived in OKC...but I will say that I've loathed many a coworker. 

I think a lot of whether or not we enjoy our place of employment depends greatly on the quality of coworkers. Of course, you get what you pay for if you work big box consumer retail stores since most people could get a job there and really only about 10% should. Smaller, locally owned establishments tend to be a little pickier about who they hire simply because they have to tolerate them day in and day out more so than the HR lady at Lowe's would have to deal with a retarded cashier.

Probably my least desirable experience was working retail cellular phone sales in which the pay was 100% commission. Talk about suck! It's either feast or famine and I hated being pushed to sell more and more when the market just wouldn't tolerate it at certain times. The worst was feeling obligated to sell more accessories or upsell a phone model so I could pay my rent or put food on my table. It just felt WRONG...especially when the older or less-fortunate customers came in just because they needed to replace a phone that was technologically outdated.  I still won't understand why they had to take out the proven and reliable TDMA system in the rural areas.  *sigh* anyway...

----------


## mmonroe

> I taught at Monroney Jr. High for 11 years, and I enjoyed most of those years. The problem I had with the district is the sense that Carl Albert was the flag ship school and that they would get taken care of first in all matters. 
> I felt that the building administration was weak in dealing with discipline issues, and that many teachers did not get the backing from them as they should have. Some principles should not have been hired and the district would not admit the mistake and allowed the school to pay the price. Kerr Jr. high used to be a top school along with Monroney and Carl Albert. Jarman and Del Crest are good schools with poor administration in the past. 
> I also had a problem with some teachers being able to hand pick most if not all of their classes. It seemed as if they were the preferred teachers and if you were not on that list you got the lower students and trouble makers.
> I have been out of the district for 4 years now and I truely hope that things have changed since then.





> The new district administration has taken a new direction everywhere. Dr. Steel's idiotic methods were stupid and only worked for the things she wanted them to...ie Carl Albert. I think most people would agree with the feeling that CA got a better end of every deal. For example, when computers were bought for the high schools, it should be a per-student allotment like money is. Instead CA got the same amount at DC and MWC even though they have half the students. Small exmaple of the issues.
> 
> However, the new superintendent has made many strides and tossed a great deal of administrative staff in the district to clean house and get rid of some of the good ole boys around town. He pissed a lot of people off, but made the rest of us very happy with that. It's a transitionary time with the middle school adjustment and some other things. However, he's been making good moves. Part of it is changing the way the middle schools are allowed to schedule. The high schools take more of a lead in scheduling so that the two can better team teach in things like band/sports.


OKAY!  Carl Albert '05 Grad, in the present.  Some of our computers were paid for in Bonds, and we even had a student led fundraiser to get some of the ones we had.  So before you start pointing fingers, [Due note that I never liked Steele.], we  did purchase some of our own.  And no, before I get questioned, i'm not one of the rich snob types.  I was actually a transfer from when I did live in the CA area and moved out.  I do believe also that Carl Albert had most of the students who more than excelled in state testing... I being one of them.   If i'm wrong on this, please provide links to accurate numbers.  Not any, I think such and such did.  So I believe it's why we were more preferential to better treatment than other schools, not to mention the numerous awards our school organizations brought back being a 5A school.    :Fighting32:

----------


## andy157

> Honestly, I've not loathed every place I've worked at in the last 3 1/2 years I've lived in OKC...but I will say that I've loathed many a coworker. 
> 
> I think a lot of whether or not we enjoy our place of employment depends greatly on the quality of coworkers. Of course, you get what you pay for if you work big box consumer retail stores since most people could get a job there and really only about 10% should. Smaller, locally owned establishments tend to be a little pickier about who they hire simply because they have to tolerate them day in and day out more so than the HR lady at Lowe's would have to deal with a retarded cashier.
> 
> Probably my least desirable experience was working retail cellular phone sales in which the pay was 100% commission. Talk about suck! It's either feast or famine and I hated being pushed to sell more and more when the market just wouldn't tolerate it at certain times. The worst was feeling obligated to sell more accessories or upsell a phone model so I could pay my rent or put food on my table. It just felt WRONG...especially when the older or less-fortunate customers came in just because they needed to replace a phone that was technologically outdated.  I still won't understand why they had to take out the proven and reliable TDMA system in the rural areas.  *sigh* anyway...


It's my understanding that Lowe's recently changed it's policy on employee duties, and their work assignments. As of January 1 of this year, all of their retarded employees are assigned to the store room, away from, and out of the customers line of sight. 

And regarding your having to con little old ladies into buying a high dollar phone, in order for you to put food on the table, don't be so hard on yourself. It's a tough world out there. And in the cell phone business it's dog eat dog. I'm sure you have heard that old saying, "let the buyer beware". Therefore, if they allowed you to boost your commision by scamming them into spending a little more money, well then that's life, and they have no one to blame but themselves.

----------


## bombermwc

I'm not going to turn this into a Mid-Del school rivalry thread. We can create a new one if you want to do that mmonroe. But should you chose to do so, I am well armed.  :Smile:

----------


## Blazerfan11

> I spent 2 miserable years at Convergys in Moore. I was fired and it was the best thing that ever happened to me! I actually found a job and career that I love.


  Fat people central station.

----------


## ewoodard

Why should one school ina distrcit get the preferential treatment? Monroney was always a few (1-2) points behind C.A. in district and state testing. Jarman, Kerr, an  Del Crest usually were slightly further behind.
My point was that as a district things were not always roses and wine for all schools. I know for a fact that a Del City High softball coach bought his own dirt for his field and the distric came and took it to C.A.'s field around '02-'03 school year.
I have the utmost respect for the district, but I felt, with the old administration, that not everybody was on the same playing field. I am extremely happy that all seems to be changing in the district for the few friends I have there as teachers/coaches.

----------


## jsibelius

> Fat people central station.


That's great...tell me where you work Blazer so I can avoid it.

----------


## Caboose

> One thing I have noticed is that most of the time it is the employees that give a company a crappy work enviroment. I left my last job because of all the slack ass employees they were hiring.



This seems to be a contradiction. If the company is hiring all slack ass employees that create a crappy work environment, isn't the company directly responsible?

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> That's great...tell me where you work Blazer so I can avoid it.


Evidently, he works at "Pretty People Only Please" central, where the buttocks are tight, the attitudes tighter, and the potlucks are vegan.

----------


## gmwise

I used to work at Farmers Insurance and AOL.
AOL was a sad sad place ,whose employees had to misdirect any cancellation call as a upgrade call, which was reported to Wall Street as sales calls.
That ended when they got caught.
And my Butch lesiban supervisor, Robin O.Keep in mind I'm gay.She didn't like the fact me and her soon to be sperm loaner( i know what i typed ,lol) was friends.
There was a godless short british woman at farmers:Chris A.
I actually detest the accent so much, I can't watch nanny 911 or super nanny or wtf it is.
lol

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

You don't like British accents?

:slap:

I wish my girl talked like that. The only thing hotter is Irish or Scottish.

----------


## route66gal

I have to agree AOL... was bad.

----------


## kevinpate

never worked call center places ... and yes, I am thankful other avenues existed and were recognized.  I know some folks, and no, they are not fatties, who are cc employees.  They seem content, not thrilled mind you, but content  :Smile:

----------


## mshell

i worked at the hobby lobby warehouse for two years. corruption every where.   so much for their "values"

----------


## FFLady

I had heard all the stories in the warehouse.....the Corporate environment wasn't much better...but I suppose with a place that "big", trust would be a big issue....

mshell were you there when Greco Frames was still a part of?

----------


## solitude

David Green (Hobby Lobby) is just another businessman to use the evangelical masses for huge (and obscene) private gain. The man has become insanely rich on selling religion through Hobby Lobby & Mardel. Oh, and 'Hemispheres' is an interesting concept for a "Christian" company. Sell overpriced luxury home goods to materialistic consumers in a world where more people live with NO furniture and many with nothing that we would recognize as a 'home'. Those priorities for Christians are so incredibly hypocritical - and none any more so than the BILLIONAIRE David Green. What would 'Jesus' say?

----------


## GWB

> What would 'Jesus' say?


Maybe Jesus would say this:

"Don't judge others, or you will be judged.  You will be judged in the same way that you judge others, and the amount you give to others will be given to you.
Why do you notice the little piece of dust in your friend's eye, but you don't notice the big piece of wood in your own eye?  How can you say to your friend, 'Let me take that little piece of dust out of your eye'?  Look at yourself! You still have that big piece of wood in your own eye.  You hypocrite!  First, take the wood out of your own eye. Then you will see clearly to take the dust out of your friend's eye."  (Matthew 7:1-5)

So, tell us, how does one go about being perfect--like you?

----------


## TaoMaas

> So, tell us, how does one go about being perfect--like you?



Well, first you have to register as a Democrat...   :Smiley063:

----------


## metro

> David Green (Hobby Lobby) is just another businessman to use the evangelical masses for huge (and obscene) private gain. The man has become insanely rich on selling religion through Hobby Lobby & Mardel. Oh, and 'Hemispheres' is an interesting concept for a "Christian" company. Sell overpriced luxury home goods to materialistic consumers in a world where more people live with NO furniture and many with nothing that we would recognize as a 'home'. Those priorities for Christians are so incredibly hypocritical - and none any more so than the BILLIONAIRE David Green. What would 'Jesus' say?


So basically it's okay to make "huge profits" if your not a Christian? How about a Buddhist? Muslim? Hindu? Atheist? Notice how people always attack the Christians, when there are hypocrits in every sect and religion. I've never seen one thread on this site or others talking about the hypocritical atheists, muslims, mormons, hindu, buddhists, etc, but several thread on hypocritical Christians. Again, they exist in every religion or no religion. If you were Satan, what one thing would you want to attack the most? Christianity?

I worked with the Green family for one of their spinoff companies and found them to be the nicest most caring and compassionate people. Live well below their means and are generous to giving to ministries especially in other countries (the ones you speak of where people have nothing). I've been to their house several times for prayer breakfasts and other things and can vouch they are hard working good people who serve others. To clarify, Mardel is not David Green's company, Mardel is his son Mart Green's company. These are FOR PROFIT companies that happen to value "Christian principles." That doesn't mean every employee at their corporate HQ has to be a Christian or perfect, heck bad employees exist at every corporation, especially the bigger the company. They aren't NON PROFIT companies in it for charity. I agree some of the merchandise is over priced, but they also have HUGE sales and probably take some big hits. I got a Da Vinci Code Book at Mardels on sale last week for .19 cents. Tell me they made a profit on that, they had hundreds of books on sale well below cost. Hobby Lobby often has 50% off sales. Almost all retail companies mark up merchandise 50% or more. Anyhow just wanted to offer another opinion, that's my two cents.....

----------


## kmf563

David Green is a normal guy. He comes to work every day and works. Actually works. He speaks to his employees, he wears jeans not suits, and he participates in all of the office fundraisers/activities. He's pretty funny too. He has never behaved in a way that would even remotely be considered immoral, uncaring, or greedy. He has earned every penny he makes, he has a right to enjoy it. He also donates pretty heavily to all kinds of charities and organizations. Churches, okc public schools, that little Indian on top of the capitol you all wanted, the arts, and dear santa all receive a hefty portion of his salary. 
Now as far as the employees at Hobby Lobby (Which Metro, does include Mardel. Jason is merely the president of Mardel, David is still the CEO of all affiliates) are concerned, they are human. Did you know that? They are not required to be Christian to work there, they also are allowed to not be perfect just like employees anywhere else. Just as people who go to church are of sin, so are the employees of Hobby Lobby. Why do you expect them to be without sin? Oh yeah, cause you are the same people who think those who attend church should be stepford people too. The whole point of Christianity is to accept that we are full of sin and through Jesus we can be saved. 
Done ranting. You may return to your glass houses and continue your hipocracy.

----------


## TaoMaas

> The whole point of Christianity is to accept that we are full of sin and through Jesus we can be saved.


So it's okay to just accept that everyone sins and go out and ho' around, get drunk, do drugs, cheat on our spouse...whatever...just so long as we ask Jesus to forgive us afterwards?  Or does Jesus expect us to at least put in a bit of effort to behave?

----------


## kmf563

> So it's okay to just accept that everyone sins and go out and ho' around, get drunk, do drugs, cheat on our spouse...whatever...just so long as we ask Jesus to forgive us afterwards?  Or does Jesus expect us to at least put in a bit of effort to behave?


That's an entirely different conversation. But all of those people work at Hobby Lobby because they are people and it's a place of business just like anywhere else.

----------


## FFLady

> David Green is a normal guy. He comes to work every day and works. Actually works. *He speaks to his employees,* he wears jeans not suits, and he participates in all of the office fundraisers/activities. He's pretty funny too. He has never behaved in a way that would even remotely be considered immoral, uncaring, or greedy. He has earned every penny he makes, he has a right to enjoy it. He also donates pretty heavily to all kinds of charities and organizations. Churches, okc public schools, that little Indian on top of the capitol you all wanted, the arts, and dear santa all receive a hefty portion of his salary. 
> Now as far as the employees at Hobby Lobby (Which Metro, does include Mardel. Jason is merely the president of Mardel, David is still the CEO of all affiliates) are concerned, they are human. Did you know that? They are not required to be Christian to work there, they also are allowed to not be perfect just like employees anywhere else. Just as people who go to church are of sin, so are the employees of Hobby Lobby. Why do you expect them to be without sin? Oh yeah, cause you are the same people who think those who attend church should be stepford people too. The whole point of Christianity is to accept that we are full of sin and through Jesus we can be saved. 
> Done ranting. You may return to your glass houses and continue your hipocracy.


Even the ones who work in the warehouse??? Just curious, are you one of H.L.'s Buyer's???

----------


## GWB

> So basically it's okay to make "huge profits" if your not a Christian? How about a Buddhist? Muslim? Hindu? Atheist? Notice how people always attack the Christians, when there are hypocrits in every sect and religion. I've never seen one thread on this site or others talking about the hypocritical atheists, muslims, mormons, hindu, buddhists, etc, but several thread on hypocritical Christians. Again, they exist in every religion or no religion. If you were Satan, what one thing would you want to attack the most? Christianity?
> 
> I worked with the Green family for one of their spinoff companies and found them to be the nicest most caring and compassionate people. Live well below their means and are generous to giving to ministries especially in other countries (the ones you speak of where people have nothing). I've been to their house several times for prayer breakfasts and other things and can vouch they are hard working good people who serve others. To clarify, Mardel is not David Green's company, Mardel is his son Mart Green's company. These are FOR PROFIT companies that happen to value "Christian principles." That doesn't mean every employee at their corporate HQ has to be a Christian or perfect, heck bad employees exist at every corporation, especially the bigger the company. They aren't NON PROFIT companies in it for charity. I agree some of the merchandise is over priced, but they also have HUGE sales and probably take some big hits. I got a Da Vinci Code Book at Mardels on sale last week for .19 cents. Tell me they made a profit on that, they had hundreds of books on sale well below cost. Hobby Lobby often has 50% off sales. Almost all retail companies mark up merchandise 50% or more. Anyhow just wanted to offer another opinion, that's my two cents.....



Well said Metro.

----------


## kmf563

> Even the ones who work in the warehouse??? Just curious, are you one of H.L.'s Buyer's???


Yes, I've seen him speak to the ones in the warehouse. He says hello to the housekeepers as well. 

No, I'm not a buyer. I wish.

----------


## solitude

> Maybe Jesus would say this:
> 
> "Don't judge others, or you will be judged.  You will be judged in the same way that you judge others, and the amount you give to others will be given to you.
> Why do you notice the little piece of dust in your friend's eye, but you don't notice the big piece of wood in your own eye?  How can you say to your friend, 'Let me take that little piece of dust out of your eye'?  Look at yourself! You still have that big piece of wood in your own eye.  You hypocrite!  First, take the wood out of your own eye. Then you will see clearly to take the dust out of your friend's eye."  (Matthew 7:1-5)
> 
> So, tell us, how does one go about being perfect--like you?


What an amazing comment from you of all people. You judge others all the time on this forum. Don't we all? 

If you want to quote scripture, I think 'Jesus' would give David Green, with all his wealth, a short version of the Sermon on the Mount.

----------


## solitude

> So basically it's okay to make "huge profits" if your not a Christian? How about a Buddhist? Muslim? Hindu? Atheist? Notice how people always attack the Christians, when there are hypocrits in every sect and religion. I've never seen one thread on this site or others talking about the hypocritical atheists, muslims, mormons, hindu, buddhists, etc, but several thread on hypocritical Christians. Again, they exist in every religion or no religion. If you were Satan, what one thing would you want to attack the most? Christianity?
> 
> I worked with the Green family for one of their spinoff companies and found them to be the nicest most caring and compassionate people. Live well below their means and are generous to giving to ministries especially in other countries (the ones you speak of where people have nothing). I've been to their house several times for prayer breakfasts and other things and can vouch they are hard working good people who serve others. To clarify, Mardel is not David Green's company, Mardel is his son Mart Green's company. These are FOR PROFIT companies that happen to value "Christian principles." That doesn't mean every employee at their corporate HQ has to be a Christian or perfect, heck bad employees exist at every corporation, especially the bigger the company. They aren't NON PROFIT companies in it for charity. I agree some of the merchandise is over priced, but they also have HUGE sales and probably take some big hits. I got a Da Vinci Code Book at Mardels on sale last week for .19 cents. Tell me they made a profit on that, they had hundreds of books on sale well below cost. Hobby Lobby often has 50% off sales. Almost all retail companies mark up merchandise 50% or more. Anyhow just wanted to offer another opinion, that's my two cents.....


It's when you put your companies under the spotlight as CHRISTIAN companies. I haven't seen another business as part of another religion do this in Oklahoma City. If they have, and *they* make BILLIONS, I'll criticize them too. 

No way could David Green square his BILLIONAIRE status with scripture. No way, no how. Not in this world. If that's judging, so be it. 

You also cannot square their treatment of blue-collar workers at the warehouse, etc. with their "Christian principles." 

It's a racket. Of course, in my opinon, all of organized religion is a racket. A fairy tale, but still a lucrative racket.

----------


## FFLady

> It's when you put your companies under the spotlight as CHRISTIAN companies. I haven't seen another business as part of another religion do this in Oklahoma City. If they have, and *they* make BILLIONS, I'll criticize them too. 
> 
> No way could David Green square his BILLIONAIRE status with scripture. No way, no how. Not in this world. If that's judging, so be it. 
> 
> *You also cannot square their treatment of blue-collar workers at the warehouse, etc. with their "Christian principles."* 
> 
> It's a racket. Of course, in my opinon, all of organized religion is a racket. A fairy tale, but still a lucrative racket.



I agree....though I am tempted to use the word "hypocrit", I will refrain. What I saw while employed there was everything but Christian principles. I did not leave on bad terms, but it was a happy day to give my 2 week notice and move on from that company after 5 years. Everyone sees and hears the Goodness the Green's do, and how well they look on paper, however, most Managers & Supervisors there were the big time problem. They were the ones who treated their department employees like crap. Employees walked on eggshells everyday, not knowing if their time was up for no reason at all. It got me thinking, Management standards had to have derived from somewhere. Maybe the Green's have their "big" people do the dirty work? Well, except when it came to firing his nephew, who incidentially ran the Greco Framing operations....Fired him basically beause he was "different" to all his employees, warehouse included....they got like Character (building) meetings every month, with a nice lunch. Everyone in that whole complex knew Greco was THE place to work based on better treatment of employees (Thanks Jeff Green) and a wonderful environment. Guess the other Green's put a stop to that cause it made the rest of H.L. look like the debil...

----------


## Jesseda

wow, this has turned into odd thing, so from what i am reading (which is really funny how this has turned off subject)  the warehouse is the gates of hell, while the owner of this place is out promoting it kinda like, drink the punch and join us in alien heaven?

----------


## kmf563

> Well, except when it came to firing his nephew, who incidentially ran the Greco Framing operations....Fired him basically beause he was "different" to all his employees, warehouse included....they got like Character (building) meetings every month, with a nice lunch. Everyone in that whole complex knew Greco was THE place to work based on better treatment of employees (Thanks Jeff Green) and a wonderful environment. Guess the other Green's put a stop to that cause it made the rest of H.L. look like the debil...


You obviously didn't get the memo on why he was fired. I did. It was for a very good reason that I don't care to disclose in public. 

I'm not here to say that Hobby Lobby is the gates to Heaven or a wonderful place to work. I think some of the policies are just, well to be blunt, bullsh*t. I think it has some outdated and pretty near illegal practices. BUT - I hate every job I've ever had because quite frankly, I'm lazy and don't want to work period. So I can find things wrong with every single place I've worked. BUT - I've been here for 5 years and I have and will continue to defend David Green himself. To be honest, he's pretty oblivious to most of what goes on around him. Which as a CEO, he shouldn't be bothered with the details. And like all other companies, the department managers are left to enforce rules and they are where the problems lie. So because you have one bad manager doesn't mean the entire operation is hell, hypocritical, or even of the devil. And before any of you ask, no I'm not related to the Greens, and no I am not a manager. And no, I don't get special treatment. I'm just honest.

----------


## FFLady

No, I didn't get the memo....really didn't need it, as I had heard the news from a few frens I left behind that worked there. The lucky ones were offered other areas within, some not so lucky.

And I'm not on here to rebute your experiences there. I'm glad you are happy in your corner of the world there. I am merely stating what I saw while there. It's also noble of you to defend David, after all, it is your bread and butter. You are obvisously in one of the nicer departments there, Advertising, perhaps, certainly NOT Accounting!! I was in the I/T Dept when we basically put the Hobby Lobby Network on the map, so to speak. It was a protected environment and I excelled in my position. I wasn't lazy, and I loved my job. It was just the time period when everything was growing so fast, and trusting the employees became a major issue. I saw alot of things that frankly, I chose not to be a part of, so instead of becoming disgruntled, I simply moved on & wished everyone the best. I still have a few good frens working there, and if I were to name them, you would know exactly who they are. I am also not on here putting anyone down. David, et al created an empire that I know he is very proud of, and because he chooses not to become public-trading, this empire will surely be passed on to his children, and their children. I believe there is already a Hob-Lob account, which I believe was set up for the Grandchildren. 

I would hope though you are not posting from work as I'm sure someone is watching - it's that trust thing. We used to have to "run" everyone's internet usage....especially when they were looking for that reason to escort someone to the front door....

----------


## scootinger

It doesn't really surprise me to hear all this crap about Hobby Lobby and its associated companies. I once picked up an employment application for a Hobby Lobby store...at the beginning of the application there was a mandatory binding arbitration agreement; it basically said "if you don't want to sign this then #$%& off." The agreement basically means you are agreeing to waive your right to engage in a legal dispute against the company in a real court; rather, you are required to make the claim with an independent arbitrator that the company chooses and pays for. Reasons for them doing this are obvious...the arbitrator is far more likely to side in the company's favor than the individual's favor. There ARE many companies that require customers to agree to an arbitration clause (like many banks and credit card companies) but I wouldn't have expected it of a "Christian" and "family-owned" company like Hobby Lobby. And of course I wonder how long it would have been before I would have been fired for being a gay person had I actually gotten a job there.  :Big Grin: 

Plus I've pretty much gotten the impression that businesses that make a big deal of their "Christian values" and the like are the ones that have the most to hide, sadly.

----------


## danielf1935

It sounds as though when you hire on at Hobby Lobby, you have/know the rules upfront, with that said, if you don't want to work under those conditions, politely say I'm not interested and leave. I doubt that they'll miss the few that decline, their yearly  revenue is in the millions if not billions, and they are very charitable toward community groups.
I tend to believe it's more the work force than the company, as a small business owner, it's very hard to find good, hard working employees, I actually had one tell me " I'm always on time, what more do you want".

----------


## GWB

> It doesn't really surprise me to hear all this crap about Hobby Lobby and its associated companies. I once picked up an employment application for a Hobby Lobby store...at the beginning of the application there was a mandatory binding arbitration agreement; it basically said "if you don't want to sign this then #$%& off." The agreement basically means you are agreeing to waive your right to engage in a legal dispute against the company in a real court; rather, you are required to make the claim with an independent arbitrator that the company chooses and pays for. Reasons for them doing this are obvious...the arbitrator is far more likely to side in the company's favor than the individual's favor. There ARE many companies that require customers to agree to an arbitration clause (like many banks and credit card companies) but I wouldn't have expected it of a "Christian" and "family-owned" company like Hobby Lobby. And of course I wonder how long it would have been before I would have been fired for being a gay person had I actually gotten a job there. 
> 
> Plus I've pretty much gotten the impression that businesses that make a big deal of their "Christian values" and the like are the ones that have the most to hide, sadly.


I reading Christian bashing posts like yours.  You say that many companies, banks, credit card companies, etc, require prospective employees to sign an arbitration agreement before being hired, and yet, you criticize Hobby Lobby for doing the same that that is pretty common among million dollar, or in this case, billion dollar corporations.  Why is it OK for a secular company to do this but not a Christian one, especially a company that brings in hundreds of millions of dollars a year?

You asked how long it might have taken for you to get fired once the company found out you were gay.  I know people who are gay that work for Hobby Lobby and none of them have been fired because of their sexual preferences.  A gay person has no better chance of getting fired than anyone else.  If you follow the rules spelled out in your employment agreement, what you do in your bedroom is no concern of theirs.

Your posts reeks with hypocrisy.

----------


## TaoMaas

> Why is it OK for a secular company to do this but not a Christian one, especially a company that brings in hundreds of millions of dollars a year?



Good point.  It's unfair to expect a Christian organization to have better behavior and/or business practices than just your average Joe Blow place.

----------


## scootinger

> I reading Christian bashing posts like yours.  You say that many companies, banks, credit card companies, etc, require prospective employees to sign an arbitration agreement before being hired, and yet, you criticize Hobby Lobby for doing the same that that is pretty common among million dollar, or in this case, billion dollar corporations.  Why is it OK for a secular company to do this but not a Christian one, especially a company that brings in hundreds of millions of dollars a year?
> 
> You asked how long it might have taken for you to get fired once the company found out you were gay.  I know people who are gay that work for Hobby Lobby and none of them have been fired because of their sexual preferences.  A gay person has no better chance of getting fired than anyone else.  If you follow the rules spelled out in your employment agreement, what you do in your bedroom is no concern of theirs.
> 
> Your posts reeks with hypocrisy.


First off, my point is that binding arbitration clauses are unfair, one-sided, and wrong no matter what company it is. There's a bill (the Arbitration Fairness Act of 2007) that has been introduced in Congress that proposes to ban such practices. I was saying that many of the banks/etc require customers to agree to such clauses, although I would think many of them require employees to agree to them too. There are lots of companies that do not require employees/customers to agree to binding arbitration, and I wouldn't have expected a family-owned company that is centered around Christian "values" to be one of the places where I would find such an agreement. Google "mandatory binding arbitration" to read more.

Next, I'm not "bashing" Christians. I couldn't care less as to the religious beliefs of the owners or leaders of a company. However, I've gained the impression that many businesses that make a point that Christian "values" are a cornerstone of their business are the ones that often have the most to hide. There are some comments like this in the "used car dealers" thread but there didn't seem to be anyone who said much against them.

Maybe my comment about possibly being fired for my sexual orientation wasn't really warranted. However, let me say being gay is not just about what happens "in the bedroom" or in other words who I have sex with...rather, it's about who I love. Heterosexual people don't have to hide their relationships or their sexual orientation from everyone else, and neither should gay people.




> It sounds as though when you hire on at Hobby Lobby, you have/know the rules upfront, with that said, if you don't want to work under those conditions, politely say I'm not interested and leave. I doubt that they'll miss the few that decline, their yearly  revenue is in the millions if not billions, and they are very charitable toward community groups.
> I tend to believe it's more the work force than the company, as a small business owner, it's very hard to find good, hard working employees, I actually had one tell me " I'm always on time, what more do you want".


That's no excuse for something as wrong as a mandatory binding arbitration agreement. Fairness is the key here...you'd have to be kidding me to say that a company could never do wrong to its employees, and conversely an employee could do bad things to his/her employer as well.

I do understand your situation...I'm fairly young and I have seen my fair share of peers who really couldn't care less about their jobs and are constantly switching jobs on a regular basis. I find this to be a little bothersome. Personally I see myself as a "good" employee who has a good work ethic - I am willing to put a LOT into a job, even the low-paying jobs (as a student) that I've had up until now. However, I do believe that in exchange I deserve a reasonable amount of respect from an employer; in my opinion, things like binding arbitration agreements violate that respect.

----------


## gmwise

GWB,,,tisk tisk 
Now back on topic of this thread.
I've written about Farmers and AOL, but after more thought I need to add Teleflora.
There was this joker named Jim F. and then a Chris M. over the inside sales dept.
Dear god/buddha  {who ever is answering the calls today.}
My grandmother owned among other businesses cocurrently a floral shop.
The mornings is fright with preparing your stock,doing office work,as well as answering the phone.
The last thing they need is to answer the phone for a container/ad sales call.
The way Teleflora demands the sales staff is to sell only the day they're pushing, YOU COULD NOT TALK TO THE florist about any other holiday or any other matter.
Some of the containers are awesome, but some were very often overorder and the sales staff would get those negative reinenforcement pep talks.
Some of the florists I talked to had containers from over 5 years ago. I suggested ebay.
I was written up, because I suggested a course of action that was not Corporate inspired.
I thank whatever diety is there, it was a seasonal job.
I also learn to shy away from any company that advertised the same positions barring news they're expanding. 
Good luck to those whose job hunting during these times.

----------


## Martin

> ...but after more thought I need to add teleflora.


oooooh man... i'll second that.  teleflora does indeed suck.

i never worked for them, but had the 'pleasure' of going on an interview several years ago.  this was for what was labeled as a 'web developer' position.  first, the interviewer was about 30 minutes late to the interview.  off the bat, that told me how much respect i'd get at this job.  next, i found out that the job not only entailed being wired to aphone headset, but every customer interaction would be timed.  apparently, what teleflora considered a 'web developer' was somebody filling in the blanks on these customized templates.  oh yeah... and given the nature of the business, there'd be no holidays off.  it was a complete joke.  needless to say, after that interview, i didn't return their phonecalls.

-M

----------


## kmf563

We have a lot of gay people that work both in the corporate area and the warehouse area of Hobby Lobby. They are all pretty open about it as well. There is a couple of girls we see everyday that pull up with a "x name loves x name" tag on the front of their vehicle. They've been here for years. There are a couple of gay guys that work in the corporate area right down the hall from David Greens office. I know one of them has been here at least 15 years. 

I hear Haliburton goes through employees faster than anyone else. Anybody know anything about their work practices or if this is true?

----------


## jsibelius

Mandatory arbitration to get a job?  Or was it just for the job application?  Is this common?  I haven't really worked in the private sector in over 10 years, so I'm curious.  Mandatory arbitration is Satan's spawn.

----------


## Thunder

Wow!  Hobby Lobby is actually keeping homosexual people employed!  Now, that's OKCTalk News to me!  

Scootinger, you can go ahead apply for a job there.  Don't worry about being denied or fired, because they can't discriminate on the basis of sexuality.  It's aganist the law.  They'll have to follow The People (Government) law and not God's law regarding homosexuality.

----------


## ApplePearBerry

I'm not going to name any business...let us all just be glad that we have our jobs.

----------


## kmf563

> Wow!  Hobby Lobby is actually keeping homosexual people employed!  Now, that's OKCTalk News to me!  
> 
> Scootinger, you can go ahead apply for a job there.  Don't worry about being denied or fired, because they can't discriminate on the basis of sexuality.  It's aganist the law.  They'll have to follow The People (Government) law and not God's law regarding homosexuality.


That's pretty harsh. I don't remember reading anywhere in the Bible where God said "do not hire homosexuals".  I'm also pretty sure Hobby Lobby doesn't have pearly gates around it or claim to be anything like Heaven...so anyone who qualifies for a job is allowed in. And if Jesus could hang out with the tax payers, whores, and sinners I think David Green can get along with a few gay people. I know atheists who work here too. Wrap your brain around that one.

----------


## FFLady

> We have a lot of gay people that work both in the corporate area and the warehouse area of Hobby Lobby. They are all pretty open about it as well. There is a couple of girls we see everyday that pull up with a "x name loves x name" tag on the front of their vehicle. They've been here for years. There are a couple of gay guys that work in the corporate area right down the hall from David Greens office. I know one of them has been here at least 15 years. 
> 
> I hear Haliburton goes through employees faster than anyone else. Anybody know anything about their work practices or if this is true?



I worked with a Programmer that worked for Hal in Duncan, OK...he wasn't too happy with their P & P.....when I think Haliburton, I think Cheney - 'nuff said......

----------


## nik4411

Halliburton goes through so many employees because there are so many lazy idiots out there that can't handle the work. Halliburton is a great company with great employee benefits, and if you are willing to work hard and show up for work then a person shouldn't have a problem.

----------


## scootinger

> Wow!  Hobby Lobby is actually keeping homosexual people employed!  Now, that's OKCTalk News to me!  
> 
> Scootinger, you can go ahead apply for a job there.  Don't worry about being denied or fired, because they can't discriminate on the basis of sexuality.  It's aganist the law.  They'll have to follow The People (Government) law and not God's law regarding homosexuality.


Actually, there are no federal protections against discrimination on the basis of sexual orientation. A number of states (as well as a substantial number of large corporations and organizations) do have such protections in state laws, but as you might imagine Oklahoma's probably one of the last places you would see something like that as state law. While a lot of local companies and organizations have such policies, there are many that don't...for instance, a few years back there was an effort to add sexual orientation to the non-discrimination and/or bullying policy (can't remember which?) at Oklahoma City Public Schools, but it failed. There's the Employment Non-Discrimination Act that would prohibit such discrimination; it's been in the works for a couple of decades but hasn't been passed....yet. see Employment Non-Discrimination Act - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

Plus let me say I probably wouldn't want to apply there because of the arbitration agreement that I would have had to sign to even put in an application....that more so than fear of actually being discriminated against.  :Smile: 

As I said maybe my judgment was a bit off on that comment I had made and I apologize for it, especially seeing some of the comments made here about Hobby Lobby. There have been companies that have had discrimination like that written into their policies in the past....one notable example is Cracker Barrel, which required their employees to abide by "heterosexual values" or something of that nature. However, I think that went away a few years back, and they replaced it with a non-discrimination policy on the basis of sexual orientation.

----------


## TaoMaas

> I worked with a Programmer that worked for Hal in Duncan, OK...he wasn't too happy with their P & P.....when I think Haliburton, I think Cheney - 'nuff said......


I grew up in Duncan when Halliburton was headquartered there.  My dad, my uncle, the neighbors on all sides of us, both parents of my first wife, and both parents of my best friend since 3rd grade were all life-long Halliburton employees.  Halliburton was where I worked in the summer between college semesters.  Something changed within the company when Cheney was named as president because, up until that time, the head of Halliburton had always come from within the ranks.  I remember discussing it with my folks at the time and asking, "What's up with that?  Halliburton has always promoted a company man."  We just kind of chalked it up to Halliburton hoping to gain more government contracts through Cheney's Washington connections.  Then came 9/11, the Iraq War, the "no-bid" contracts, and the billions upon billions spent with the private contractors.  That's when I said, "Oh...I get it now."

----------


## danielf1935

Sorry TaoMass, but when Mr. Cheney was President of Halibutron, he didn't have any "ties to Washington, he wes selected to run for VP several years after becoming President of Haliburton so you theory is BULL.

----------


## TaoMaas

Even though he'd been Chief of Staff at the White House, a U.S. Representative, and the Secretary of Defense prior to going to work for Halliburton...yeah, you're probably right...he had no ties to Washington.  He was just a Washington outsider until he became V.P.

----------


## dismayed

> Wow!  Hobby Lobby is actually keeping homosexual people employed!  Now, that's OKCTalk News to me!  
> 
> Scootinger, you can go ahead apply for a job there.  Don't worry about being denied or fired, because they can't discriminate on the basis of sexuality.  It's aganist the law.  They'll have to follow The People (Government) law and not God's law regarding homosexuality.


Nope, there are no such federal or state laws.

----------


## ddavidson8

Brown Suga Cafe

----------


## oneforone

WOW... I think this thread should have taken a left turn at Albuquerque.

----------


## VikingSooner

From what I've heard from various recruiters.

Teleflora.
A La Mode.
Midfirst.
Hertz.

----------


## evh5150

this thread should have been subtitled: oklahoma city jobs suck unless you hold a degree. 

i worked at various call centers, many of the ones that were named. i think we are nationally stereotyped as being a place where good, friendly people will perform diligent labor for substandard wages. so this ill conception by many corporations lures them in by the droves, call centers especially. 

dell, convergys, farmers, aol, hertz, teleflora, at&t, cingular, young america, west,..at one time there were so many of them right here in okc.

i hated farmers with a passion, btw, and still do.

the problem really isnt so much with the companies listed, but really the lack of companies that arent listed or dont even have offices in the sooner state at all.

for some unknown reason okc has fallen short of attracting adequate diversified commerce. we cant simply survive on agricultural, energy, retail, food service, and customer service related industries alone.

theres a good percentage of oklahomans who attain degrees and leave the state to pursue work in other states, and theres a good percentage of foreigners from other states and areas who come to oklahoma with their degrees in hand seeking work. 

we need to strive harder to keep our own educated people here and find ways to lure other desirable industries here as well.

----------


## metro

That's just a handful of the call centers well have. There is also Sprint, Williams-Sonoma, Hartford Insurance, American Cancer Society, used to have AOL, and there are several others I can't think of.

----------


## gmwise

I dont think evh was here to tell what call centers is here....
I think evh was commenting on lack of diversification in the local economy.

----------


## SoonerDave

re a few of the posts here about "a la mode" software....I came startlingly close to applying for a job there, even to the point of working out how long my commute might be, until I did some snooping among some contacts I trusted and was told on no uncertain terms to stay away - they also told me about "the cots." That was enough for me. Now when I see "a la mode" pop up in my regular Monster search, I just keep right on scrolling....  :Smile:   Already did a year at a place very much like that about a decade ago, got screwed over on a $1,500 bonus, and was asked why I wasn't "doing more" for the company when I was pulling midnight-and-later marathons in front of a keyboard, single-handedly writing some software tools that were *supposed* to be done by a four-person team. No need to relive that nightmare.

----------


## drumsncode

> re a few of the posts here about "a la mode" software....I came startlingly close to applying for a job there, even to the point of working out how long my commute might be, until I did some snooping among some contacts I trusted and was told on no uncertain terms to stay away - they also told me about "the cots." That was enough for me. Now when I see "a la mode" pop up in my regular Monster search, I just keep right on scrolling....   Already did a year at a place very much like that about a decade ago, got screwed over on a $1,500 bonus, and was asked why I wasn't "doing more" for the company when I was pulling midnight-and-later marathons in front of a keyboard, single-handedly writing some software tools that were *supposed* to be done by a four-person team. No need to relive that nightmare.


You are bringing back some very bad memories from my own career!  I never had to sleep on a cot, but I've seen that mentality at some places.  

I always believed that if a bunch of people had to work late, then a manager should have to be there too, just to share in the pain, and maybe to really get a glimpse of the kinds of problems software developers have to deal with.  

I've seen places that had a manager with a couple years of COBOL experience, trying to direct a team of web developers, and he wondered why everything took so long to complete!  Gee, maybe it's because the complexity is at least one order of magnitude higher than what it takes to write a COBOL program!

I also took great offense once at a manager that sat in a crisis meeting, told us to stay as long as it took to fix the problem, then said, "If you need me, I'll be at home".

----------


## onthestrip

This may suprise some people but I've heard the work enviroment at Saxum Strategic Communications is miserable.

----------


## possumfritter

I'd like to make a comment on one of the BEST places to work in Oklahoma (City)...Case and Associates (C&A). C&A is the only employer I know of that pays employees to literally sit around and do nothing.

C&A has several rental properties in and around OKC and Edmond as well as a few other states. I have lived at a couple of their properties and I have a friend that lives at one of their "low-end" properties now. He is disabled and is not able to get out very often. He has told me that he has work orders in that are over 2 years old, the most serious being leaks in his ceiling. I went up to the office to follow-up on a couple of his work orders for him one day recently, and the "manager" was sitting in her office playing solitaire on the computer. For the sake of brevity, she told me that since I wasn't a resident I didn't have any reason to be in her office. That was last month and my friend told me that nothing has been done yet, not that he was expecting them to do anything.

He told me that he has sat outside watching the "crew" and noticed that they spend a lot of time in their shop. One day he made his way to the shop and when he walked in, he saw them playing video games. When he asked them about his work orders they told him they hadn't seen any work orders for his apartment. That's when he decided to write to C&A in Tulsa. He hasn't heard back from them yet.

He is moving out when his lease is up in August. In case you are wondering, he lives at Tammaron Village Apartments.

----------


## oneforone

I lived on Case Property for a few years, the staff was pretty good about making prompt repairs and keeping the property presentable.

On a side note, I asked one of the leasing agents about moving to another Case Property that was closer to work. I was trying to figure out which property was ran the best with same level of service. She told me that each Case property is independently owned and managed. The level of care at one property is all based on what the property owners and the site manager. After about 5 minutes I was finally able to get her to confess that Case is great at some properites and a slum lord mentality at others. It all depends on the managers the property owners. 

Just like any other job, some managers are costumer focused and willing to spend money while others are tight with the funds in order to achieve budget saving bonuses.

----------


## possumfritter

"Just like any other job, some managers are costumer focused and willing to spend money while others are tight with the funds in order to achieve budget saving bonuses."

oneforone...then all I can say, based on what I saw of the grounds and the outisde of the buildings, and inside my friends apartment, that manager at Tammaron Village must be getting a lot of "budget saving bonuses."

Side note: I just went on YouTube to see if there were any new videos about OKC, and after muddeling through the car sales and home sales, what should pop up? Case and Associate properties in OKC (from May 29). I can guarantee ya, the inside of my friends apartment doesn't look anything like they had on YouTube.

----------


## gmwise

I used to live at a C & A, Copperfield on 30th in OKC, loved it there, the folks were awesome, the work orders filled almost the same day, example: my a/c felt less then cold, by the evening when i returned it was blowing at 73 and cooled.lol
I had to move to Cali and when I returned 2 years later,The former management staff had since left and Copperfield was 100% filled, not many can say that about properties in any city.
I hadn't found any other property with such attention to detail.
I'm sure theres other capable management staff in other places, I had not met them thus far..lol

----------


## okcpulse

> this thread should have been subtitled: oklahoma city jobs suck unless you hold a degree. 
> 
> i worked at various call centers, many of the ones that were named. i think we are nationally stereotyped as being a place where good, friendly people will perform diligent labor for substandard wages. so this ill conception by many corporations lures them in by the droves, call centers especially. 
> 
> dell, convergys, farmers, aol, hertz, teleflora, at&t, cingular, young america, west,..at one time there were so many of them right here in okc.
> 
> i hated farmers with a passion, btw, and still do.
> 
> the problem really isnt so much with the companies listed, but really the lack of companies that arent listed or dont even have offices in the sooner state at all.
> ...


I hold a degree and hope to relocate back to OKC when I get all my ducks in a row.

And, Houston jobs suck unless you have a degree.

----------


## RealJimbo

Wow!  I may have missed it, but I'm surprised not to see any detail about the HELL that is working for DELL.  Good products, but seriously BAD working conditions (they are taking care of this by shipping most of those jobs off to India and other places) and seriously flawed systems.  For sales people, it is particularly harsh.  You don't know what your quota is until about a week into each month and then if your group finishes the month above quota and the other groups in that part of the company finish below quota, you'll be "indexed" which means your quota goes up AFTER THE MONTH IS OVER!!  Translation:  DELL robs money from its employees' pockets.   It won't take very many more months for DELL to pull the plug on its OKC operation.  They've already burned through most of the available work force and the goodness they were to receive from locating here is almost all used up.  The day I quit at DELL is still a wonderful, sun-shiny, vibrant, fun, did I say wonderful?  day in my memory.  My current job is a little boring but I work where the person who makes the decisions is in the office every day.  Nobody can say that about DELL.  Oh, and their site manager is a bumbling idiot in a freaking monkey costume.

----------


## MadMonk

> Good products, but seriously BAD working conditions


I used to think their laptos were good, but quality seems to be suffering lately. Out of over 200 laptops purchased within the last year by my company, the system boards required replacement on close to 40% of them (video problems on Latitude D630s and other issues on the Latitude E-series). So going forward, we are now going to be purchasing either HPs or IBM laptops.

Their desktops still seem to be relatively solid (knock on wood).

----------


## gmwise

Go termites!   lol

----------


## gmwise

I had heard horrid stories from many folks about Dell.
I hope Dell wakes up soon, but somehow I doubt it.

----------


## USG '60

> I had heard horrid stories from many folks about Dell.
> I hope Dell wakes up soon, but somehow I doubt it.


It won't.  It will just move everything overseas, won't it?

----------


## gmwise

yea unbridled corporatism..winks

----------


## Luke

> yea unbridled corporatism..winks


Advertising Law | Business.gov

Employment and Labor Laws | Business.gov

Environmental Regulations | Business.gov

Business Finance Law | Business.gov

Patents, Trademarks, and Copyright | Business.gov

Online Business | Business.gov

Privacy Laws | Business.gov

Uniform Commercial Code UCC | Business.gov

Workplace Safety and Health | Business.gov

Unbridled?  wink

----------


## Easy180

> I'd like to make a comment on one of the BEST places to work in Oklahoma (City)...Case and Associates (C&A). C&A is the only employer I know of that pays employees to literally sit around and do nothing.
> 
> C&A has several rental properties in and around OKC and Edmond as well as a few other states. I have lived at a couple of their properties and I have a friend that lives at one of their "low-end" properties now. He is disabled and is not able to get out very often. He has told me that he has work orders in that are over 2 years old, the most serious being leaks in his ceiling. I went up to the office to follow-up on a couple of his work orders for him one day recently, and the "manager" was sitting in her office playing solitaire on the computer. For the sake of brevity, she told me that since I wasn't a resident I didn't have any reason to be in her office. That was last month and my friend told me that nothing has been done yet, not that he was expecting them to do anything.
> 
> He told me that he has sat outside watching the "crew" and noticed that they spend a lot of time in their shop. One day he made his way to the shop and when he walked in, he saw them playing video games. When he asked them about his work orders they told him they hadn't seen any work orders for his apartment. That's when he decided to write to C&A in Tulsa. He hasn't heard back from them yet.
> 
> He is moving out when his lease is up in August. In case you are wondering, he lives at Tammaron Village Apartments.


Sounds a lot like when I worked for the state...Got pretty damn good at hearts during my two 9 month stints there

----------


## possumfritter

> Sounds a lot like when I worked for the state...Got pretty damn good at hearts during my two 9 month stints there


LOL!!! When I worked for the State, I learned how to play Pinochle, and that was with three other players that were "detoxing." Oh what fun!

----------

